# Sync between iphone and Kindle



## moriahb (Sep 17, 2009)

I downloaded a book that I've been reading on my iphone to my K2 and it started at the beginning instead of where I am in the book on my iphone.  I thought it was supposed remember between devices where you are in the book?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Make sure that whispernet is turned on on your kindle. Hope this helps.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If it doesn't do it automatically, which it should, you can also press the Menu button and choose Sync To Furthest Page Read.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Need to have whispernet on and you have to have syncing turned on on your Amazon account.


----------



## moriahb (Sep 17, 2009)

Wispernet is on and syncing is on for my account.  I hit sync to furthest page read and it went to the page on my Kindle that I had flipped to not the one that I was to on my iphone.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm... the only thing I can think of then is to open the Kindle app on your iPhone again and make sure you have signal, then hit the sync button.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

it seems like I have to exit the book (as in go out to the home screen) for it to remember what page I was on and use that to sync.  I haven't tested that theory completely but I was having trouble getting the sync to work and exiting to the home screen after reading on each device seems to have solved the problem for me.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

chiffchaff said:


> it seems like I have to exit the book (as in go out to the home screen) for it to remember what page I was on and use that to sync. I haven't tested that theory completely but I was having trouble getting the sync to work and exiting to the home screen after reading on each device seems to have solved the problem for me.


I think this behavior is by design. When I read on my iPhone, I always go to the Home screen before exiting the Kindle app. While it's a habit now, I'm pretty sure I started doing so because I read a note re-posted here from Amazon Customer Service that the Kindle app syncs the furthest page read when you return to the Home screen, and the Kindle itself syncs the furthest page read when either returning to the Home screen, or going to sleep (if WhisperNet is on.)

Moriahb, take a look though the sticky posts at the top of the forum for the one about Amazon Customer Service notifications/FAQ updates. Sorry I don't have the actual link handy.


----------



## mmariep (Aug 8, 2009)

I actually have the opposite problem.  My iPhone doesn't have an issue syncing from my K2 - but the only way I've been able to get my K2 to pick up where I left off on the iPhone is to have the Kindle app open.  I was under the impression that they would sync by themselves without any extra effort on our part.  Grrrrr. . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was never able to get my K1 and K2 to sync, but I haven't had any problems between my K2 and iPhone...


----------

